# Need great advice!



## doggielover2011 (Mar 11, 2009)

So i have been dating my boyfriend on and off for about 4 years. I met him when i was 15 years old and he is the only one i think of being with for the rest of my life. we have been through a lot together, 2 long distance relationships (in the proccess of the second one now) and a very very hard loss of his grandmother. we have the normal problems like any other couple except i cannot get past my problem...
i think with all this distance, and us being together for so long, i feel that i deserve to be first, considering what i have done for him, in the past present and future..but i feel that i am last. In fact, to be honest..i am very jealous of his family..when i first starting dating him, i just figured he was just regular guy with a dysfuncational family..now he seems like a mamas boy.he told me one time that his mother is the only women he will ever love..i picture eventually you know having a succesful career, getting married and having children. he is 19 and all he can think about is paint ball. i love this guy with all my heart.. i really don't want to give up, but i mean he doesn't know what to do with the rest of his life, just like his family, and i have been chosen over millions of things many many times...its like i don't know how to let go.. but when were actually together, he is the perfect dream. two completely different people..in one mind.. i dunno what to do..or how to get over my jealously of his friends and family..i feel that they have the spot in his heart where a wife or a long term girlfriend..i want to be first in someones life...and i want to first in his life. only his.. so can someone please help me???


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

"he told me one time that his mother is the only women he will ever love.."

Honey, this is just creepy. I think it's great when a guy really loves his Mom, but saying something like that? And then showing through actions that it's pretty accurate? You're soooo young, believe me, you're only 19, there will be other men. And likely better ones. I'm sorry, but after all you've done for him, if he is still acting like a 12 year old boy, obsessed with paint ball and his Mommy.... I'd take a hike. 

That's just my opinion. Most certainly Please Please don't marry this guy, till he grows up, a LOT! haha.... and definitely make sure you don't get pregnant by accident, as that Never fixes any relationship problem, it only makes it worse, and then there's an innocent child involved. I'm not saying you would do that, or that you are irresponsible, I'm just putting that in there.

I'd tell him to grow up, make me a priority, or take a hike. There's no reason for you to think he's the be all end all.... you're still a teenager, and will probably love a lot more deeply, before you ever find a man to marry.. Take life slowly!


----------

